# Indian/Pakistani Creamy Boneless Chicken Handi



## maryamn (Oct 14, 2017)

This is a very easy and quick Chicken Handi recipe that I make frequently.






Ingredients

500g boneless Chicken cut in small cubes
4 tomatoes chopped
1 tbsp ginger garlic paste
1 tsp red chilli powder
1/2 tsp turmeric powder
1 tsp Allspice powder
1/2 tsp black pepper powder
1 tbsp dried fenugreek leaves
1/4 cup yoghurt
2 tbsp Tomato ketchup
2 tbsp cream
1 tbsp julienne cut ginger
10-12 whole red chillies
2 green chillies cut into big chunks
2 tbsp chopped coriander leaves
1/4 cup oil
Salt
Method

Put a non-stick pan on the stove and add oil in it, after that add chicken pieces, salt, pepper, red chillies, tomatoes, ginger garlic paste, turmeric powder and cook covered on low flame for 20 minutes. Turn the flame high and fry chicken, also add Allspice powder, green chilli chunks, whole red chillies and fenugreek leaves. When oil leaves the gravy, add yoghurt and ketchup and mix it well. Turn the stove off and mix cream into this handi. Garnish with Julienne ginger and coriander leaves and serve.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 14, 2017)

That sounds really interesting. It looks like you're using chicken breast. Are the chiles hot or sweet? I'm not sure I could handle it if they're all hot 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maryamn (Oct 14, 2017)

All hot  but you can reduce the quantity


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 16, 2017)

can Yogurt be substituted for something Non dairy?


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 16, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> can Yogurt be substituted for something Non dairy?


Coconut cream and/or coconut milk would probably be good with this.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 16, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Coconut cream and/or coconut milk would probably be good with this.



Thank you.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 16, 2017)

Looks really good, Maryamn. Thanks for this.

I've been craving very spicy Indian /Pakistani food lately. This should fit the bill.


----------

